
The easiest way to learn HTML - alinalex
https://randomhtmltags.tech/
======
jlg23
Cute idea, but by no means suitable for learning about HTML. It's like
proposing to learn some programming language by randomly introducing keywords
and functions of the standard library. If you click often enough, you "have
seen it all" but still don't understand anything about syntactic markup (or
programming in my analogy).

